# D-Loop problem (slipping on the serving)



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I am using the BCY method with a long nose pliers to install the D-Loop on my bow. I try every direction for the knots (inside, outside, inside/outside).

I'm not able to get the D-Loop to grip to help me control the peep rotation. The D-Loop still slidding on the serving.

Do you have any tips? How tight should I serve my center serving? Should I use any wax on the D-Loop?


I'm using BCY products.

String: 452X 22 strands
Center serving: no 62 - 0.21"
D-Loop: BCY D-Loop material
Bow: 60# @ 31"


----------



## Christopher Lee (Apr 14, 2005)

Apply string wax (or any wax) on the D-loop material before knotting it up. The wax allows the material to slip, pull and knot up a whole lot tighter than without wax.

Hope this helps.


----------



## big weave (May 1, 2005)

I personally have not had good luck with using the D-loop for peep aligment. Seems like the loop is slipping, but it was actually wasn't. Don't know why. For peep rotation I add or remove a twist to the string until it is correct. After I get it right I usually have to add or remove a twist, or two, to the buss cable to keep the cam in sinc. Hope it helps.


----------



## bro2032 (Dec 20, 2005)

*D-loop*

Once you have the loop tied on both ends put an allen wrench through the loop and your hand on the string and pull it very tight.Once you cinch it up tight,you shouldn't have that trouble anymore.

Brandon


----------



## bigbuck1 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have had this problem recently on my new trykon,i have added some nail polish where the knot and serving connects ,so far this has stopped my loop from slipping and havnt had to twist my string any more,which can get to be a real pain with no press!!!


----------



## bassin5646 (Feb 12, 2006)

*d-loop problem*

I did a search and cant find answer. So here it goes I tied my loop on yesterday and the top knot is good. The problem is when I shoot the bottom knot turns around the string. Is this common or is the loop to long. Its about 1" from string to back of loop. If I did not describe the problem well enough. I tried to post pics. Hope it works. Thank you 4 any help.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

why do you have a nock point inside the loop?


----------



## bassin5646 (Feb 12, 2006)

I didnt take nock off because I didnt know u was supposed to. I got the bow in november. I've been playing with different things I've read about on here. I have seen where most everyone shoots with a d loop. So I ran to bass Pro shop and got one. The instructions with it didnt say to take nock off. Is this why my loop spins around the string. I thought if I liked the loop I'd have my local shop put one on for me when i get new string. I want to put one on before august. I shoot about 200 shots a week. I think they are streching some. Im new to the sport. I really like shooting i got 4 targets set up in my back yard to where I step out on deck and shoot about 10 shots go back in come out later and shoot about 10 more. I started with 10 shots because thats about how many times I could pull back without getting shacky with the sites.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*

Hello
Had a new string and cables made. I don't know what type severing they used. But it was real slick.Now when I tied my [D] loop on it begin to act like yours.So I had the center seving removed and had them reserve my bow string, with a coarser serving.Problem was solved.

Also would like to suggest here.By you shooting so much. Do wax your string Quuite offten.

Unk


----------



## bassin5646 (Feb 12, 2006)

I wax it about twice a week. It needs serving I think because the arrows dont lock on anymore. Ill take it to shop one day this week to see about string and everything. Just out of curiosity should I be able to get new strings for around a hundred or so. I really have no idea. Thank you for taking time to try to help me.


----------



## eddie lee (Feb 24, 2003)

Get rid of the brass nock and when you put on a new D-loop wax it up as Christopher Lee said in earlier reply. The wax on the D-loop will allow it to tighten up a whole lot more than without.

Eddie Fosnaugh


----------



## ScottyBow (Mar 25, 2005)

If you use wax it better be 100 percent Bees Wax ,the good stuff.
I used it before, but I'v had better luck lately.
I reserved using .025 Braided serving material its black and white so it looks like a spiral patern when your done.
Don't put any thing on it, use a new loop don't put anything on it, then use needle nose plirers to tighten it a little bit wider gap then you need for your knock at first.
If you can shoot an old arrow that has a slightly thicker knock and shoot 10-20 times then go to your regular arrows.
P.S.
If you havent bought LeEarls Setup & Tuneing DVD it's the best $12.00 you'll spend on archery stuff.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=266383


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

The wax solution seem to be working. I wax my serving, what I shouldn't done because it still slipping.

I'm amaze how many archers here has the same problem as me!!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*

Hello
Sorry for leaving the impression here of waxing your string.That I didn't carry it futher,and say not to wax your serving.

I think for a finger and rope shooter the serving should be slick.But for a [D] loop the serving should be coarse ,so as the [D] loop material can get a grip and tighen up.I also prefer a thiner [D] loop material.And for a rope shooter I like the biggest rope I can get in the holes of the release.The bigger rope seems to roll easier on the bow string when makeing the shot.

Also like he said use pure bees wax . Money well spent.
Later
Unk


----------



## kyjerry (Mar 1, 2006)

I shoot a mighty mite which is very short ata.I have found that a tru ball speed loop works very well for peep alignment as well as arrow pinch.It is advertised to weigh less than brass knocks if I remember correctly.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Unk_Bond, what kind of D Loop are you using?

Thanks, Pierre


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

BEEs wax on the loop before you tie it :wink:


----------



## lofreq (Sep 13, 2005)

Somebody had a great illustration on here the other day about how to tie one,i'll see if i can find it. I will tell you though,i had one put on yesterday at a pro shop and they only charged me $4..............


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*



Pete731 said:


> Unk_Bond, what kind of D Loop are you using?
> 
> Thanks, Pierre


--------
Hello Pete
Bought mine from Joe at Zenith archery.If you need the cost and the lenth it comes in.Email me at ][email protected] First bought 15 feet and reordered, and just bought 24 feet.The guys at my club sorta like it to.:wink: 
Comment = Don't recieve any thing for what I have said above.Just answering a question to Pete.
Now to the poster that had his put on for $4.00 I beleve I would practis tying your own. For 50 cents I can at least tie 3 [D] loops on and maybe 4.
And learning to tie a [D] loop on, realy dosen't take a lot smarts ,if it did I woudn't have been able to tie one. :wink: 

Good shooting
Unk

Ps.I never wax mine.Maybe cause I don't shoot over 52 pounds. Not saying its a bad idea.Might halft to give it a try. This friend of mine places on end of his [D] loop material in a vice. And pulls and waxes his [D] loop material.And cuts off the bad end.

Iam gone
Unk


----------



## yelk hunter (Feb 18, 2004)

See pictures. I cannot tell if you have yours 'reversed' like the pictures - top knot pulls one way, bottom knot pulls the other.'

Look at this thread and use the wax as stated.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=294887&highlight=tying+loop


----------

